# outstanding example of osage orange color change



## phinds (Mar 29, 2013)

This is why I love/hate osage orange. It starts off SO pretty but always ends up just looking like mahogany. Fresh on the left and on the right after about 8 years in very indirect sunlight. Several coats of UV-blocking polyurethane make absolutely no difference in the long run.

[attachment=21718]


----------



## phinds (Mar 29, 2013)

On the other hand, if you want reasonably color-stable yellow, use yellowheart. The big slab on the front side of this is osage but the curved piece in the lower left is yellowheart.

[attachment=21728]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## HomeBody (Mar 31, 2013)

Love hate is right. I made a bow from osage and I'm very glad my bright yellow bow turned a mellow brown. 

I remembered they pushed some osage trees into a pile near here a few years ago so I went and took a look last week. There's a small osage with the stump hanging out the side of the pile. Think I'll give it a go if I can get permission. Gary


----------

